# Sperry tester?



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is this model of tester any good? - Sperry DSA-500


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

For a HO or for a knock around


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

How about for an apprentice?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Celtic said:


> How about for an apprentice?


 
Rather see em with an Ideal, heard alot of bad stuff about Sperry in the last few years


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Rather see em with an Ideal, heard alot of bad stuff about Sperry in the last few years


*
Ideal Industries / A.W. Sperry Instruments




Sperry Instruments, also sold under the name Ideal Industries

Click to expand...

* http://www.fiberopticeq.com/manufacturers/aw_sperry_ideal.asp


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never had a Sperry meter so I don't know how they are. I have had a couple of other SPerry products and I wasn't at all impressed. I'll probably never buy that brand again.

For someone starting out I bet it'll be just fine. If it were me, for a few bucks more I'd go for a Fluke T5 http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeT5-600VoltageTester.html or an Ideal 61-096 http://www.tequipment.net/Ideal61-096.asp . I've used Greenlee meters and I like them....not the most feature packed but I've had one for a couple of years and it's been very reliable. Toolbarn has a decent one for about $72: http://www.toolbarn.com/product/greenlee/07593/?ref=base


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I've never had a Sperry meter so I don't know how they are. I have had a couple of other SPerry products and I wasn't at all impressed. I'll probably never buy that brand again.
> 
> For someone starting out I bet it'll be just fine. If it were me, for a few bucks more I'd go for a Fluke T5 http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeT5-600VoltageTester.html or an Ideal 61-096 http://www.tequipment.net/Ideal61-096.asp . I've used Greenlee meters and I like them....not the most feature packed but I've had one for a couple of years and it's been very reliable. Toolbarn has a decent one for about $72: http://www.toolbarn.com/product/greenlee/07593/?ref=base


For the prices of the other stuff I would just go for the Fluke T5-600 and be set for a long while.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> For the prices of the other stuff I would just go for the Fluke T5-600 and be set for a long while.


I used to have one until someone wanted it more than me. I was in a bind and had to have a meter for a job later that night. On the way I stopped at Lowes and picked up a Greenlee. It's alright and have no plans on replacing it anytime soon.

I liked the T5 better...it's smaller, takes up less room.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I started out with a Sperry.. (don't ask which model) It was a good starter model, lasted a few years, and did what I needed.


----------

